# Squonk bottle



## stevie g (25/1/20)

Hello, does anyone know if the coil master squonk bottle fits a Leprechaun squonker or a REO?


----------



## vicTor (25/1/20)

the height of the bottle measures 4.5cm, not sure if that helps

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/20)

Hi @stevie g

Here are some Reo Grand specs in case it helps

Height of bottle to top of its cap is just under 6cm. Height that the rubber tube goes to connect to the metal Reo tube is about 7cm






Don’t think that will be a problem if the bottle you want can have a longer tube

But I wonder if that bottle is too wide

Reo bottle width is about 1.7cm or 1.8cm. I think that bottle you want might be too wide

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (26/1/20)

Thanks @vicTor and @Silver I bought a coil master bottle, only one the local vape king had. Just fits in the Leprechaun, a bit tight but I make it work

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------

